# In The Rain @ San Bernard NWR



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Got R Done before the down pour today.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

These are WOW shots Sandy. Very nice.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks. There was a few people out there today. I guess the word is getting around about the eagles out there. Just a bunch of birds enjoying the weather.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That last picture is incredible! Not sure why, but when I saw that .. it took me home. I'm not a photographer or a critic .. that picture just blew me away. And it's nothing I've ever seen before.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I've always admired big oaks so here is one taken from the Bobcat Trail.


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice Sandy!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the green ibis. Never seen one before..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon said:


> I like the green ibis. Never seen one before..


Actually this is a new one for me. It's called the Glossy Ibis.

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Glossy_Ibis.html


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

All VERY nice , great color. Thanks


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

The Ibis is a White Faced Immature Ibis. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ohhhh i'm beginning to see glimmers of 'art' in some of these photos Sandy. i.e. a couple of them are starting to tweak my poetry soul. 

can you convert the shed over to black and white please? i'd like to see it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Koru said:


> ohhhh i'm beginning to see glimmers of 'art' in some of these photos Sandy. i.e. a couple of them are starting to tweak my poetry soul.
> 
> can you convert the shed over to black and white please? i'd like to see it.


I thought of you that day when I walked this one trail out there.
Does New Zealand provide open to the public wildlife parks?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

we have National Parks where we can walk/tramp etc. beautiful natural land with bush and wildlife. we don't have snakes or gators here though. *smile*

thanks for doing the desaturated version. did you do any post processing to the image apart from changing to b & w?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Koru said:


> we have National Parks where we can walk/tramp etc. beautiful natural land with bush and wildlife. we don't have snakes or gators here though. *smile*
> 
> thanks for doing the desaturated version. did you do any post processing to the image apart from changing to b & w?


All I did was black and white, darken, resize in Picasa3. Nothing big.

This barn is really old. It was used to store cattle many years ago.


----------

